# Überschuhe für den Winter! Hat jemand eine Empfehlung?



## radon-biker-qlt (26. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich falle zwar für die ca. nächsten 2 Monate wegen eines Sturzes beim Bike-Marathon-Rennen aus, möchte mich aber schon für die Winterzeit rüsten.
Ich fahre auch im Winter im Wald. Fahrzeit: 2-3 Std.
Letzten Winter habe ich mir Neopren-Überschuhe gekauft.
Für die Übergangszeit sind die okay.
Aber wenn es richtig Kalr wird, bekomme ich ich nach 1 Std. kalte Füße.

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach entsprechenden Überschuhen, bei denen ich bei dieser Fahrzeit keine kalten Füße bekomme.

Hat jemand eine gute Empfehlung für mich?

Im Forum bin ich nicht fündig geworden


----------



## Dämon__ (26. September 2008)

Was du brauchst ist So was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (26. September 2008)

Ohne gute Winterschuhe bringt dir da kein Überschuh was. Denn mit der Zeit werden da die Zehen immer kalt. Hattest du Wintterschuhe oder Sommerschuhe? Ich hab auch bei -10° nach 3 Stunden noch warme Füße. Hab Winterschuhe von GAERNE, den Polar, und dort dann die Thermosocken von Seal Skinz an. Als Überschuh hab ich schon sehr alte Neoprem von Uvex. Muß dazu noch sagen das ich sehr kälte empfindliche Füße habe da ich sie mir schon mal sehr stark unterkühlt habe. 
Was aber auch noch zu bedenken ist das die Schuhe im Winter min. ein lieber zwei Nummern gößer sein sollten wie im Sommer. Denn man braucht auch mit dicken Socken noch genug Platz damit man die Zehen bewegen kann. Auch ist das Luftpolster das du da dann im Schuh hast der beste Isolator gegen die Kälte von aussen. Es bringt dir der besste Winterschun nämlich nichts wenn du keinen Platz mehr im Schuh hast und der Fuß eingeängt ist.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (26. September 2008)

Hallo Norman,

ich habe den SH-MT51 Multi-Sport-/ Off-Road-Schuh von Shimano.
Dazu normale Sportwintersocken und den 3 mm starken Neopren- Überschuh.
Das ist offensichtlich nicht die optimale Ausstattung für den Fuß im Winter

Da werde ich mich wohl noch mit den richtigen Sachen eindecken müssen

Also, wichtig sind schon einmal Thermonsocken
Dann der richtige Winterschuh
Und dann meinen neopren Überschuh

Dann werde ich mich jetzt mal in Web umschauen

Danke Dir


----------



## norman68 (26. September 2008)

Hallo Albert,

so solltest du dann nicht mehr so kalte Füße bekommen. Aber wie schon geschrieben schau das du die Schuhe größer wie normal kauft.


----------



## Sickgirl (26. September 2008)

Hi,
ich habe mir letzten Winter den hier gekauft:http://www.bobshop.de/shop/rad-berschuhe/artikel/chiba-polar-ueberschuh-m/?sid=d58f8b10f05288247bc7e1f6542feae3
Bin damit ganz gut durch den Winter gekommen
Gruß
Ulrike


----------



## Olibiker (26. September 2008)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe mir letzten Winter den hier gekauft:http://www.bobshop.de/shop/rad-berschuhe/artikel/chiba-polar-ueberschuh-m/?sid=d58f8b10f05288247bc7e1f6542feae3
> Bin damit ganz gut durch den Winter gekommen
> Gruß
> Ulrike



Die hab ich auch. Sind super


----------



## cyrus791 (27. September 2008)

Mir wurden die Wetwalkers 780 (4,5mm Neopren) empfohlen.
Habe sie zwar zu Hause, konnte sie aber leider noch nicht wegen einer Fußverstauchung testen.
Von der Verarbeitung her sind sie jedenfalls top (hinten Reißverschluss +  Klettband) und kosten nur 28EUR.


----------



## Fullyrocker (27. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

bin vor zwei Tagen über die hier gestolpert (war gerade dabei mir ein neues Wintertrikot zu besorgen):
Elite Heat Mate Zehenwärmer

http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...menuid1=6;ID=cd268128d7c619841fe45152effad9a2

Habe ich jetzt bestellt (also noch nicht ausprobiert). Ich plane die zunächst nur mitzunehmen (im Moment werden die Füße noch nicht zu kalt) und erst unterwegs einzusetzen wenn es dann zu kalt wird.
Wenns funktioniert finde ich das besser als die Heizsohlen.

Die Teile sind recht teuer. Allerdings bin ich dann noch auf die Seite gestoßen: www.heatpack.de

Das scheint prinzipiell das gleiche zu sein, aber günstiger. Wenn ich
gute Erfahrungen mit den Elite Teilen mache. Kaufe ich die nächsten 
dann auf der Seite.

Ansonsten noch kurz zu meiner "Ausrüstung":
- Funktionsuntershirt (je nach Temp. kurz, lang dünn, lang dick mit Windbreaker)
- Wintertrikot
- (ggf. zweites Wintertrikot)
- (wenns richtig kalt wird kann man noch Sommertrikots dazupacken, brauchte ich aber noch nicht)
- Windweste (nicht notwendig wenn das Unterhemd schon Windbreaker hat)
- (ggf. noch gefütterte Gore Windstopper Jacke drüber oder ein Wind und Wasserdichtes Trikot)

- Radunterhose mit Windstopper vorne (habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht, mein Pimmel schrumpft nicht mehr auf Erbsengröße (von ursprünglich 20cm versteht sich) =))
- Lange Thermoradhose (Billigmodell von Rose)
- ggf. noch Beinlinge drüber
- ggf. lange Regenhose/Winddicht die man auch hochkrempeln kann (über die Knie, so das es wie eine Short ist)

- ggf. dünne Socken drunter
- Winterradsocken
- Neoprenüberschuhe
- mit Clicks

- je nach Temp. dünne Windstopper Handschuhe von Röckl (passen sehr gut) oder saufette billig Handschuhe vom Rose

- Bzgl. Bikebrille: Finde ich extrem wichtig. Vor allem bei Kälte, da meine Augen recht schnell tränen. Da die Teile beim Uphill im Winter aber recht schnell beschlagen habe ich dieses Jahr schon mal Antibeschlagsmittel ausprobiert. Hat bei ca. 6 Grad super funktioniert (sogar mit optischem Clipin, der sonst sofort beschlägt).

Prinzipiell fahre ich obenrum erstmal mit so wenig wie nötig los und nehme mir in der Trikottasche noch ein zwei Ersatzteile mit, die ich anziehen kann, falls es zu kalt wird.
Muss man eben ausprobieren. Und falls man mit viel zu wenig los fährt kann man ja immer noch die kurze Runde machen.

Achso, nachdems mich letztes Jahr auf einem überfrorenen Bodenstück  gelegt hat (war am Ende vom Downhill) habe ich mir für Frosttemperaturen auch noch Spikereifen gekauft (die billigen aber, da kann man aufs Gewicht dann auch schon sch****).

Happy Frozen Ride!
Fullyrocker


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (27. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

erst mal ein danke schön, für die vielen Tipps/Infos

Wenn ich die ganzen Tipps/Infos zusammen fassen, denke ich, dass ich meine Winterausstattung um folgende Teile erweitere:
- Thermosocken
- gefütterte Überschuhe

Eine Isoliereinlegesohle lege ich mir im Winter in den Schuh.
Das Problem ist dann nur, dass ich dann keine dickeren Socken mehr anziehen kann, da der Schuh dann drückt und wie Norman geschrieben hat, die Fußspitzen dann kalt werden. Ist das gleiche wie beim Skischuh!

Ich werde mir den Chiba Polar Überschuhe bei www.bobshop.de bestellen.
Die haben Sickgirl und Olibiker im Einsatz und sind zufrieden damit.
Danke für den Tipp

Wenn das auf Grund meines zu kleinen Schuhs alles nicht klappen sollte, dann muss ich mir wohl einen größeren Schuh für den Winter zulegen

Ich fahre im Winter mit folgenden Sachen:

- Helm
- Helmmütze von Löffler
- GORE Gesichtsschutz WINDSTOPPER BALACLAVA (wenns zu kalt ist)
- Brille
- normales Funktionswinter-Unterhemd (lang)
- gefließtes Langarmoberteil (Aldi)
- Colobri-Jacke von Löffler (Goretex)
- Roeckl Winterhandschuhe (Goretex)
- Lange Thermo-Windstopperhose vom Aldi (bis auf das Sitzpolster bin ich  
   mit der Hose zufrieden)
- Wintersocken
- SH-MT51 Multi-Sport-/ Off-Road-Schuh 
- Neopren- Überschuh (von Dynamics, 3mm)

Bis auf die Füße ist der Rest gut warm. Also nicht zu dick eingepackt oder zu dünn

Wenn es nicht Naß ist, fahre ich im Winter immer so 3-4 mal die Woche so 
 2-3 Std.

Das ist meine Ausstattung

Ich danke Euch 

Ich habe Schuhgröße 43.
Macht das Sinn, sich gr. 45 zu kaufen, damit man mit Thermosocken dann noch genug Platz nach vorne hat???

Oder hat jemand noch eine Alternative?


----------



## norman68 (27. September 2008)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Ich habe Schuhgröße 43.
> Macht das Sinn, sich gr. 45 zu kaufen, damit man mit Thermosocken dann noch genug Platz nach vorne hat???
> 
> Oder hat jemand noch eine Alternative?




Je nach Modell macht das Sinn. Hab je nach Modell 42 - 43 bei dem Winterschuh aber dann 45.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (30. September 2008)

@Fullyrocker: Diese Zehenwärmer bringen nicht viel. Wenn du sie an der Luft anmachst, dann KÖNNEN sie 50°C erreichen. Sobald du sie aber in den Schuh steckst, endet die chemische Reaktion bzw sie läuft nicht mehr besonders stark ab, sodass du maximal noch 20° rauskriegst. Zudem sind die sehr unbequem, mein Fall war es wirklich nicht. 
Hab letztens mit bike-components telefoniert (die haben da recht fähige Leute), da wurde mir gesagt, dass ausschließlich die Gore Überschuhe (80 EUR) wirklich warm halten. Eine günstige Alternative wären nur noch die Adidas ClimaWarm (ca. 30EUR). 
Ich kam letzten Winter ganz gut durch, mit 3 Paar Socken und Sommerradschuhen. Aber natürlich, nach einer Stunde wars kalt und nach 2 Stunden eiskalt. Bin da aber nicht so pienzisch, meint ihr die Adidas Schuhe reichen mir? 
Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich Neopren total aufsaugt und dann meine Füße NASS und KALT sind. Ist das bei den Adidas genauso, ist ja immerhin noch so ein Synthetik Zugs dran (neben dem Neopren).


----------



## Dämon__ (30. September 2008)

Habe die mal bestellt und werde mal testen ob die was taugen.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (30. September 2008)

Hallo,

wenn Du eine Aussage nach ein paar Fahrten treffen kannst, könntest Du mir bitte ein feedback geben?

Ich werde mir mitte/ende Okt. auch ein Paar bestellen und weis noch nicht so recht welche.

Besten Dank

Wie macht man das eigentlich, dass man ein Wort verlinkt


----------



## Dämon__ (30. September 2008)

Wort markieren/Auf Link einfügen gehen /Link dann einfügen/Fertig

Ähm wenn Sie da sind und ich Sie mal bei Kälte anhatte werde ich berichten.


----------



## maxa (30. September 2008)

Die Überschuhe von Dämon und Sickgirl sind im Grunde die gleichen, bis auf den kleinen Unterschied, das der Chiba unten nur im Cleatbereich offen ist.

Fahre seit Jahren den Chiba. Wirkt am Fuss etwas klobig, ist aber ein Klasse Teil, winddicht und 100%ig wasserdicht. In Kombi mit einer Regenhose auch über Std. ohne Wassereinbruch.

Die beste Kombi für mich seit Jahren ist.

normale Bikeschuhe ( 2 nr. grösser ), dürfen ruhig billige Treter sein, am besten ohne grossartige Lüftungslöcher.
dazu dünne Socken und beheizbare Einlegesohlen von Thermic ( funktionieren mit herkömmlichen Batterien, besser mit Akkus, kosten ca. 80 Euro, einfachstes Modell ), und natürlich die Chiba Überschuhe.

selbst bei -10, 15 oder 20 Grad haste noch nach 2,5 oder 3 Std. warme Füsse.

Übrigens habe ich schnell kalte Füsse, sowie jetzt grade beim schreiben.


----------



## Jogi (30. September 2008)

Bei den Radschuhen gibt es 2 unterschiedliche Bauarten:
1. unter der (herausnehmbaren) Innensohle ist die Befestigungsplatte (Metall) für die Klickies. Das ist eine super Kältebrücke, da nützen die dicksten Überschuhe nicht viel, da die Kälte über das Pedal/Schuhplatte in den Schuh gelangt.

2. die Befestigungsplatte ist in der Sohle integriert (beweglich) und unter der Einlegesohle ist die Kunststoffsohle - kein Metall.
Hier deutlich bessere Isolierung gegen Kälte vom Pedal.

Meine Shimano SH-M058 sowie die SH-M220 haben das erste System, meine Winterschuhe das 2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fullyrocker (1. Oktober 2008)

dickerbert schrieb:


> @Fullyrocker: Diese Zehenwärmer bringen nicht viel. Wenn du sie an der Luft anmachst, dann KÖNNEN sie 50°C erreichen. Sobald du sie aber in den Schuh steckst, endet die chemische Reaktion bzw sie läuft nicht mehr besonders stark ab, sodass du maximal noch 20° rauskriegst. Zudem sind die sehr unbequem, mein Fall war es wirklich nicht.
> Hab letztens mit bike-components telefoniert (die haben da recht fähige Leute), da wurde mir gesagt, dass ausschließlich die Gore Überschuhe (80 EUR) wirklich warm halten. Eine günstige Alternative wären nur noch die Adidas ClimaWarm (ca. 30EUR).
> Ich kam letzten Winter ganz gut durch, mit 3 Paar Socken und Sommerradschuhen. Aber natürlich, nach einer Stunde wars kalt und nach 2 Stunden eiskalt. Bin da aber nicht so pienzisch, meint ihr die Adidas Schuhe reichen mir?
> Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich Neopren total aufsaugt und dann meine Füße NASS und KALT sind. Ist das bei den Adidas genauso, ist ja immerhin noch so ein Synthetik Zugs dran (neben dem Neopren).



Hi Dickerbert,

danke für den Erfahrungsbericht. Schade das es wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren wird. Sobald ichs getestet habe poste ich hier auf jeden Fall nochmal. Hattest Du auch die Teile von Elite?

Wg. Überschuhen habe ich mir gerade auch die vom Stadler bestellt (Link hat Dämon schon gepostet). Mit den Neoprenüberschuhen habe ich auch keine guten Erfahrungen sobald es an die 0 Grad geht (da gehen aber theoretisch auch noch 2,5 Stunden). 
Ich hoffe das die gefütterten Schuhe auch bei unter Nullgrad noch bis 2-3 Stunden keine Probleme machen. Länger fahre ich im Winter sowieso nicht.

Bis später!
Fullyrocker


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe eben einen "alten" Test gefunden
Die PDF-Datei ist zum anhängen etwas zu groß (auch gezippt)

http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=531

Da sollte doch für jeden etwas dabei sein


----------



## Fullyrocker (1. Oktober 2008)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe eben einen "alten" Test gefunden
> Die PDF-Datei ist zum anhängen etwas zu groß (auch gezippt)
> ...



Also ich will ja nicht munkeln, aber Dynamics Minsk (der vom Stadler) == Vaude Minsk so wie das aussieht.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (1. Oktober 2008)

Fullyrocker schrieb:


> Also ich will ja nicht munkeln, aber Dynamics Minsk (der vom Stadler) == Vaude Minsk so wie das aussieht.



Da könntest Du Recht haben

Gut aufgepasst


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Oktober 2008)

Das währe aber


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

nach dem DÃ¤mon so freundlich war, mir zu erklÃ¤ren, wie das mit dem Fotoalbum (Bilder rein stellen) geht, werde ich jetzt gleich mal den Versuch starten.
Der Ãberschuhe-Test steht jetzt in meinem Fotoalbum:hÃ¼pf:

Danke noch mal DÃ¤mon

KÃ¶nnte mal jemand bitte testen, ob er das Bild (Test) in meinem Fotoalbum aufrufen und lesen kann

PS.: Du hast recht, der Stadler-Ãberschuh ist absolut baugleich mit dem Vaude.
Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass er rd. 10 â¬ billiger ist


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Oktober 2008)

*funzt*


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Dämon,

wie geht das

Danke


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Oktober 2008)

Habe dir mal eine PN geschickt!


----------



## Sportler 69 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe den hier Shimano Originals Multifunktion Überschuhe schwarz Winter.

Fahre die mit Specialized Specialized Defroster MTB  Schuhen und Polarsocken bin super zufrieden, noch nie kalte Füße gehabt. Der Überschuh passt durch das dehnbare Material sehr gut, und lässt sich durch den Klettverschluss an der Sohle auch gut fixieren.


Hier der Link Überschuhe:

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=9d4ccfca94e4aa1223d275c15b928a78


Hier der Link für die Schuhe:

http://www4.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._2&productID=77d557ccf7c1b9c6d3f305a6334b412a


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radon-biker-qlt (8. Oktober 2008)

Hallo @Dämon und Fullyrocker,

habt Ihr Eure Überschuhe kleinwenig testen können?
Ich weiß, z. Zt. ist es noch relativ warm
Wie ist aber Euer erster Eindrug

- Qualität, Passform, etc.

Bin immer noch unentschlossen


----------



## Fullyrocker (8. Oktober 2008)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo @Dämon und Fullyrocker,
> 
> habt Ihr Eure Überschuhe kleinwenig testen können?
> Ich weiß, z. Zt. ist es noch relativ warm
> ...



Meine sind noch nicht angekommen. Stadler lässt sich Zeit...
Ich geb bescheid sobald sie da sind.

Wäre super wenn sie diese Wochen noch kommen. Dann kann ich sie nächsten Samstag auf (?Schnee?) Tour testen.


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Oktober 2008)

Habe meine auch noch nicht  ist aber eh noch viel zu warm...hoffentlich noch lange.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (8. Oktober 2008)

Dämon schrieb:


> Habe meine auch noch nicht  ist aber eh noch viel zu warm...hoffentlich noch lange.



Hallo Dämon,

die sieht ja richtig einladent aus
Da könnte ich klatt einsteigen
Leider kann ich mich für die nächsten 2 Monate nicht auf mein Bike setzen
Ich muss erst mal meine Verletzungen auskurieren.

Aber dann gehts auch gleich ins Wintertraining

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du und alle anderen die sich an dem Theme "Überschuhe" beteiligen/interessieren, den Winter durch fahren?

Was habt Ihr für eine Lampe am Bike???

Ich habe die Sigma Power Black mir letzten Winter gekauft. Bin bis auf den Leuchtwinkel (18 °) auch zufrieden.


----------



## Fullyrocker (8. Oktober 2008)

radon-biker-qlt schrieb:


> Hallo Dämon,
> 
> die sieht ja richtig einladent aus
> Da könnte ich klatt einsteigen
> ...



Ich fahr zwei Evo am Lenker plus ne Evo X aufm Helm.


----------



## Dämon__ (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre ein Eigenbau am Lenker, die etwa vergleichbar ist mit der Wilma von Lupine.
Am Helm habe ich dann noch zusätzlich eine Fenix.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Oktober 2008)

Sooo...meine Überschuhe sind heute angekommen, sehen ja schon mal kuschelig aus, jetzt kann der Winter kommen.


----------



## radon-biker-qlt (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leute,

könnt Ihr schon ein Zwischenergebnis mit euren euen Überschuhen abgeben?

Danek fürs feedback


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Oktober 2008)

also ich hatte am Samstag die Gelegenheit Morgens bei 2°C die Überschuhe in Verbindung mit den Winddichten Socken über 4 Stunden zu testen.
Fazit: der Kauf hat sich in jedem Fall gelohnt, super warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvaellen (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren die Adidas Climawarm und die sind o.k.
http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/in-Fahrrad/Fahrradbekleidung/Adidas-ClimaWarm-Bootie-Rennrad.html
In Kombination mit warmen Socken aus dem Langlaufbereich halte ich auch bei Minusgraden 3-4 Stunden durch, ohne dass mir die Zehen abfaulen.

Für mich wichtig ist der Klettverschluss, den u.a. die Adidas haben. 
Hatte vorher 2 Modelle mit Reissverschluss und der ist mir jedes Jahr am Ende des Winters verreckt. Dann kann man die Dinger wegschmeissen, denn im offenen Zustand helfen sie nichts.


----------



## Dämon__ (21. Oktober 2008)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren die Adidas Climawarm und die sind o.k.
> http://www.preissuchmaschine.de/in-Fahrrad/Fahrradbekleidung/Adidas-ClimaWarm-Bootie-Rennrad.html
> In Kombination mit warmen Socken aus dem Langlaufbereich halte ich auch bei Minusgraden 3-4 Stunden durch, ohne dass mir die Zehen abfaulen.
> 
> ...



den Klettveschluss habe die vom Stadler auch, ist auf jeden Fall besser wie das Gefummel mit dem Reißverschluss.


----------



## belphegore (23. Oktober 2008)

norman68 schrieb:


> und dort dann die Thermosocken von Seal Skinz an.



Weißt Du welcher deutsche Online Shop (mit akzeptablen Portokosten) die hat?
Hab schon ziemlich viel abgegrast. Konnte die aber noch nicht ausfindig machen.


----------



## bikerli26 (27. Oktober 2008)

http://www.bikeshop24.ch/schuhe/02dc7f99c509f9926.php
Die habe ich selber.


----------

